# 1910 Elgin Ladie's Bicycle Question



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 2, 2015)

What are the correct pedals on this 1910 Elgin Ladie's Bicycle?
The existing ones are incorrect. Saddle is not correct, too.
Anyone have correct saddle and pedals?
How about a catalog image, anyone?


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Jun 3, 2015)

nice bike...


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 3, 2015)

Do you have a pic of badge? Looks like a 20's bike with correct seat on it, pedals don't look off either, but a clearer picture would help.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 3, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## chitown (Jun 3, 2015)

Looks like you've got a Mich City Excelsior built ride. Early-mid 20's I believe.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 3, 2015)

The pinstripping looks earlier?


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 3, 2015)

Yes, Pin stripping does look earlier, but also present on the 20's bikes. The Elgin brand was first on the scene in 1920, Prior was the Elgin King/Queen, totally different bicycle line from these.
I agree with chitowns assessment.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 3, 2015)

I just found this 1910 catalog. This was a difficult model to find.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 3, 2015)

that is a catalog page from 1921, mis-marked as 1910.
 here is is from my library


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 3, 2015)

Interesting. I'm wondering what the 1910 version looks like? Maybe the Elgin marque did not come about until 1921?
Anyone have a spare kickstand, New Departure coaster brake arm clamp and fender clip for kickstand for sale?
A big thanks for helping me unearth the facts, on this cool bicycle!


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 3, 2015)

Giovanni, I just went through my early 20's sears catalogs both spring and winter editions. The ladies model Elgin paint scheme looks the same from 1920-1923 (except price increases). In 1924 and subsequent, the paint shows accent colors and a white head tube no box pins,  I'm thinkin' that bike is 1920-1923.
Hope this helps you.
Ivo


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 3, 2015)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Interesting. I'm wondering what the 1910 version looks like? Maybe the Elgin marque did not come about until 1921?
> Anyone have a spare kickstand, New Departure coaster brake arm clamp and fender clip for kickstand for sale?



The Elgin, as sold by Sears came out in Spring/Summer catalog 1920, in 1910 was called Elgin King(mens) Queen(ladies) very different badge containing a crown, and construction of those bikes were more in line with TOC geometry and features.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 3, 2015)

Thank you!
This is going to be a fun rider for my girlfriends....
Hoping to have it ready for the vintage bicycle ride, in the Alameda 4th of July parade.


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 3, 2015)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> ...for my girlfriends....


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 3, 2015)

Hey! These vintage bicycles are chick magnets.


----------

